# My Homemade Berkey Water Filter



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Heres my version of the homemade Black Berkey water filter...

Start with a 2 dollar 2 gallon coffee pot from thrift store,2 Black Berkey filters for 99.00 dollars on the net...

Click to enlarge thumbnails



Each section is 2 gallons...




It has a small hole in the bottom...




Which easily drilled out to this...




Filter fits...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Now charge the filter by running tap water thru it...




Place filter inside top piece and screw on wingnut...






Add 2 gallons water to the top section...




And there 'Hermann' is,happily filtering water...2 filters will do 6000 gallons...




Or you can get this for 200 bucks from Berkey...Thats 100 bucks for 2 plastic bottles and a spigot.




................... [prophead]


----------

